# Pipe Tobacco Reviews-CR



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

In this thread we can do reviews of different Pipe Tobacco Blends.

So if you smoke a blend and want to do a review of it post it in here!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

*Mac Baren Plumcake*

It is pretty good and has a nice flavor, though I can't really distinguish what it is. It has some sweetness but not too much and it is accompanied by a very slight bitterness/sourness that is not unpleasant and it balances out well with the blend. It also contains a small amount of Latakia to give it a little smokiness and is blended in so well that you wouldn't even know it is in there if they didn't say so.

It does bite me a bit which I don't like, but all Mac Baren blends bite me no matter how slow I smoke. Plumcake bites me the least of the Mac Baren blends that I have tried and I would attribute that to the Latakia that is in the blend.

I like it enough to smoke it occasionally but I would not be pressed to buy it often. 
In my opinion it is definitely worth a try.

*EDIT TO ADD:* After thinking about it a little more, even though I said I wouldn't be pressed to buy it often I do get a craving for it every now and again. So I would say that I would keep a tin on hand but it would take me awhile to go through it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Make sure to post your pipe tobacco reviews in here.

Here are some other reviews that have been done.

Samuel Gawith - Squadron Leader by Jax

Samuel Gawith - Commonwealth Mixture by Jax

Dunhill Early - Morning Pipe by Jax

Petersons - Irish Flake by Jax


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

How about all these Py? :wink: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Moved this over to Pipe Related Reviews Forum.


We're workin it all out! p


----------



## Quick_nick (Feb 10, 2008)

Python, I'm definitely not trying to be an ass hat but 12 point font works just as well.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> Python, I'm definitely not trying to be an ass hat but 12 point font works just as well.


Naw dude. I really think you're trying to be an asshat :biglaugh:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Rattrays Black Virginia - Leaded and Unleaded*

This is a pitch black tobacco - not a flake and not a ribbon cut but something in between. I'm not sure how to classify the cut. Pure black stoved Virginia. As a straight smoke (unleaded), it produces a pleasant virginia tang but is not terribly substantial in the taste department. Very much not a complex tobacco but rather it tastes pretty much the same as it goes down the bowl. There's something comforting in that, and it spells quality to me. This is a nice tobacco for someone that wants something light tasting (which conflicts with the color!) and doesn't want to be overwhelmed by their tobacco, either by its flavor or it's filling issues. It's an easy fill into a pipe due to the cut.

As this tobacco was fine but rather unimaginative, I decided to add a little of McClellands blending perique to see if it could be spiced up a bit. For the 3 oz of BV I had left, I added 3 grams of perique. I mixed the two up by hand and very carefully blended them. After a few minutes of this, I bagged the sample and set it aside for a week to allow the flavors to meld.

The leaded version of BV was much tastier (more on that in a minute). Furthermore, it came close to totally fixing the original blends problem of not holding a light. The unleaded version needed relight after relight. On one occasion, I decided to puff to keep it lit, and then of course suffered tongue bite for my efforts (although not nearly as badly as a flake would do). The added perique meant only one or two relights down the bowl. As the perique is also jet black in color, the overall appearance of the blend didn't change, except on careful examination you could see the ribbon cut of the perique in opposition to the thicker cut of the Black Virginia.

For those of you that are scotch drinkers, the peppery-ness of the perique in this blend was almost briny. A Glenkinchie dram became more like Lagavulin or Laphroiag. Believe me, it doesn't take much perique in a blend to make it noticeable. Quite honestly, 3 grams may have been a bit much for me. But the taste took on a dimensionality not present in the straight BV, and made the bowl more enjoyable. There was a development in the tobacco that wasn't there before, as if the perique not only passed its own personality onto the blend but also forced the stoved virginia to assert itself a little more. I've smoked about 8 bowls of this and will likely try it again, this time cutting down a hair on the perique. At that time I'll make some available to anyone that might care to try it.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Quick_nick said:


> Python, I'm definitely not trying to be an ass hat but 12 point font works just as well.


:rotfl: No problem! The font was different on the CR site and wasn't that big. I think that when the merge was done, something screwy happened with the font from some of the posts from over there. I looked at a couple of other posts that were brought over, and a few of them have the same problem.

*Edit To Add:* I fixed it. I was logged in under my old name and I couldn't edit the post. But it is fixed now!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



Mad Hatter said:


> How about all these Py? :wink: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/pipe-related-reviews/


There are a lot of reviews here at puff, thanks for posting the link!
These were the ones from CR, although the links for the ones Jax did are not working yet. The pipe section of CR was a lot smaller than here because there were only a hand full of us guys over there who smoked a pipe.


----------



## nate560 (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: Rattrays Black Virginia - Leaded and Unleaded*



dmkerr said:


> This is a pitch black tobacco - not a flake and not a ribbon cut but something in between. I'm not sure how to classify the cut. Pure black stoved Virginia. As a straight smoke (unleaded), it produces a pleasant virginia tang but is not terribly substantial in the taste department. Very much not a complex tobacco but rather it tastes pretty much the same as it goes down the bowl. There's something comforting in that, and it spells quality to me. This is a nice tobacco for someone that wants something light tasting (which conflicts with the color!) and doesn't want to be overwhelmed by their tobacco, either by its flavor or it's filling issues. It's an easy fill into a pipe due to the cut.
> 
> As this tobacco was fine but rather unimaginative, I decided to add a little of McClellands blending perique to see if it could be spiced up a bit. For the 3 oz of BV I had left, I added 3 grams of perique. I mixed the two up by hand and very carefully blended them. After a few minutes of this, I bagged the sample and set it aside for a week to allow the flavors to meld.
> 
> ...


Interesting dan thanks for the info. Might be something to try on a few of the bland things i have around here


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Rattrays Black Virginia - Leaded and Unleaded*



nate560 said:


> Interesting dan thanks for the info. Might be something to try on a few of the bland things i have around here


Perique will definitely spice up any blend! That doesn't mean it'll always be an improvement, though!

Oh, and for those who are enamored of tin aroma? Stay away from perique. The only other times I smelled something similar was the locker room at the YMCA.


----------

